# Porter Cable cordless router



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

People often ask about the Porter Cable cordless router.(9290) Thanks to Nate a SBD Rep I located 5 of these discontinued models, new in the box. This router also fits the 690 series plunge base; it will not work in an 890 series plunge base. New 9290 for $185, plus $25 shipping and handling to the lower 48 states, direct. 6% Sales Tax for items shipped within State of Michigan.

You can order these here: TOOL Haus - 800-87TOOLS
or by calling: (989) 426-4949 You must mention the "routerforums deal" to get this price. Special thanks to Richard for making this offer available.


----------

